
My new book, "Linux is Badass", comes out tomorrow - MisterLunduke
http://lunduke.com/2013/10/29/linux-is-badass-the-book-oct-31st/
======
phren0logy
I am interested in your book, but it is unlikely that I'll remember to come
back tomorrow. I would recommend at least taking email addresses to send a
reminder.

Best of luck with this.

------
MisterLunduke
I know, I know. This is pretty self-promote-y. But I've got a sneaking feeling
that this will be of interest.

~~~
ld00d
So Linux doesn't suck anymore?

~~~
MisterLunduke
Linux only sucks once a year. :)

------
vezzy-fnord
_“100% RMS approved!”_

Nice try, kernel adulator. It's GNU/Linux, or GNU+Linux.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I just added ‘kernel adulator’ to the list of terms I’ll use. My search engine
(DDG) returned zero mentions of the term, so you may have coined a new one
(and a good one at that.) I’m not a big fan of RMS, but I do agree that Linux
distributions should be referred to as ‘GNU/Linux’. OS X is more than XNU too.

------
angersock
This is just advertising and blogspam. Flagged.

------
Samuel_Michon
_“We all know that Linux is badass. Now there’s a book to prove it. Sure to
convert even the most die-hard Windows or Mac users”_

I think you meant ‘OS X users’ instead of ‘Mac users’. Macs are computers –
they can run a number of OSes, including GNU/Linux distributions. Mac users
can be GNU/Linux users.

I hope this error is not indicative of the rest of the content.

------
mumbi
I'll probably buy the book, seeing as it's cheap as shit. But, I just want to
say, your BBS is one of the most awesome things I've found all year. (wishing
I wasn't so young)

